# Парадокс dns сервера [Решено]

## ntsite

Вот странный парадокс, раньше такого не было и не заметил когда стало, подозреваю, что когда обновлял world.

named - работает прекрасно, но стал засорять логи:

```
[named] connection refused resolving 'forums.gentoo.org/A/IN': 85.15.65.249#53

[named] connection refused resolving './NS/IN': 85.15.65.249#53
```

или вот такое:

```
[named] client 192.168.100.199#12155: query (cache) 'cr-tools.clients.google.com/A/IN' denied
```

Бился долго и упорно, спрашивал, никто подсказать ничего дельного не мог, читал в интернете, тоже ответ не нашел. Может кто сталкивался с такой ерундой  :Smile: 

P.S. стоит net-dns/bind-9.4.3_p1Last edited by ntsite on Sat Feb 07, 2009 3:19 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## Laitr Keiows

Делал dispatch-conf после обновления?

Часто у тебя ошибка connection refused resolving возникает?

query (cache) denied значит что кто-то из твоей сети пытался твой bind использовать как кеширующий сервер.

Можешь смело игнорировать.

----------

## ntsite

Постоянно, когда кто то из пользователей ходит в интернет или я на сервере спрашиваю:

```
host ya.ru
```

```
gate everything # host ya.ru              

ya.ru has address 213.180.204.8           

ya.ru mail is handled by 10 mx3.yandex.ru.

ya.ru mail is handled by 10 mx1.yandex.ru.

ya.ru mail is handled by 10 mx2.yandex.ru.
```

В конфигах соответственно

```
Feb  4 18:35:35 [named] connection refused resolving 'ya.ru/AAAA/IN': 85.15.65.249#53
```

dispatch-conf - делал, но только бессмысленно  :Sad: 

----------

## Santyaga

ну тебе же пишут что 85.15.65.249 отказывается резолвить тебе имена.

если это ты и есть -- копай настройки бинда на предмет listen-on

если это твой ДНС от провайдера, пинай прова, либо смени ДНС

----------

## ntsite

Это не мой DNS сервер, счас напишу провайдеру на форуме, узнаю у них результата.

Второй DNS провайдера работает без проблем. Как они ответят, отпишусь тут.

----------

## ntsite

Действительно, провайдер не оповестил клиентов о том, что закрыл свой второй DNS и перенес его на другой адрес, проблема решена.

----------

